# Edge Parity Algorithms



## sirlink49 (Jan 12, 2011)

Through the entire thread I haven't seen one clearly defined Edge Parity Algorithms thread, I plan to start one with easy access, and well defined algorithms, go crazy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 12, 2011)

which puzzle...?
you can have a "parity" on 3BLD, 4x4, etc.


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 13, 2011)

As for the 4x4, here is the parity algorithm for flipping a "Dedge" (i.e. a pair of edges that behave like an edge when you treat the 4x4 like a 3x3):

r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2

~Click for a video clip of it~


----------



## maggot (Jan 13, 2011)

R2 r2' B2 U2 L' l U2 R r' U2 R' r U2 F2 R' r F2 L l' B2 R2 r2

for pure dedge flip. 

R2' r2 U2 R2' r2 u2 R2' r2 u2 U2 PLL parity

r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 r' B2 r2 for double parity 

l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 r2 for dedge swap 
l U2 l2 U2 l' U2 l U2 l' U2 l U2 l' checkerboard 1
r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r' for the mirror case of checkerboard

OP 3x3 parity : Rperm- R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R F' R2 U'

/ (3,3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,2) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) sq 1 

3x3x2 opp. PLL parity R U2 R U2 R U2 (R performed as R2/ same for void cube parity)

3x3x2 adj. PLL parity R U R U R U2 R U2 R U R U' R


hopefully these are right, they are from memory so i might have typo or incorrect alg, but i use them and they seem right. please correct if it is wrong ^^;


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

I think there is already some great information out there. Search for threads started by, as well as posts made by cmowla. He has made a number of posts on the derivations of various edge parity algorithms. These, to my knowledge, are the most in depth posts relating to parity algorithms on this forum.


----------

